# Thermometer glass getting stained



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 10, 2010)

I have several dial meat thermometers where the glass has gotten stained from a few times of staying in the smoker during smoking.  They are fairly cheap thermo's, and I have tried to wash them off and so far nothing is really working.  As of right now they are still readable, but barely.  I was wondering if any body has a way to clean them, and/or a way to prevent this.

Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had the same issue. I'd lov to keep my oven style thermo on the grate, but they get covered in brownish colored smoke that doesn't come off.

There HAS to be a trick...maybe a wipe of oil on the glass pre-smoke? then it would wipe off earlier post smoke?


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 11, 2010)

I haven't tried wiping them with oil before the smoke but I have tried to wash them with in 5 minutes of taking them out and they still end up stained.  Hopefully someone will have a solution to this.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2010)

On the larger dial type thermometer, I use a box cutter blade to scrape away the baked on brown crud.  For the smaller stuff I use a soft scrub type cleanser and a green scrubby pad, it takes some doing but it does work.


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 11, 2010)

Use Baking Soda and it will come off. Mine did the same thing and I had them on the counter and my mother in law came over one time and couldn't believe I was using them when I could barely see through the glass. She took some baking soda and and a touch of water to them and the black stuff came right off. Give it a try it works good.


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 11, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Use Baking Soda and it will come off. Mine did the same thing and I had them on the counter and my mother in law came over one time and couldn't believe I was using them when I could barely see through the glass. She took some baking soda and and a touch of water to them and the black stuff came right off. Give it a try it works good.


Excellent!

I knew someone would have the cure for the thermometer killer


----------



## alelover (Aug 13, 2010)

I cleaned mine with ammonia. I like the baking soda idea a whole lot better.


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 13, 2010)

alelover said:


> I cleaned mine with ammonia. I like the baking soda idea a whole lot better.


Oh boy yea I don't like the sound of that.


----------



## alelover (Aug 13, 2010)

Well not together.


----------



## voljeff (Aug 13, 2010)

i JUST WIPE MINE OFF WITH STEELWOOL


----------



## sqwib (Aug 13, 2010)

Dutch said:


> On the larger dial type thermometer, I use a box cutter blade to scrape away the baked on brown crud.  For the smaller stuff I use a soft scrub type cleanser and a green scrubby pad, it takes some doing but it does work.


DITTO,

I use a razor blade on a sharp angle and shave it off the glass, takes like 20 seconds....unless you include the...2 minutes to get a blade out of the workshop, then a minute to dispose of the blade properly


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent

Thanks guys

I just cleaned up two of them, and noticed that one has crud on the inside too, so it is probably shot.

I have one digital now, and hopefully getting another next week that should take care of this problem in the future.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 13, 2010)

i used mine from the oven and when i was done it was brown like everyone else's was....i just washed it in hot soapy water with dish detergent and a scrubby i use for my regular dishe's....but it got filled with water, but a min in the oven dried it right up at 200* 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..........bob

....


----------

